# The Expanse



## Connery (Dec 31, 2020)

I love this series beyond anything that's good for me - are there any peeps out here who feel the same? ;w;

Also, rip Miller.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 31, 2020)

I tried to get into it, but even after 6 episodes I just wasn't feeling it, and normally I like good sci-fi. 

Can't explain why it didn't grab me...all the elements I like were there but something just bored me show to show. I found by the end of what I was watching, I just honestly didn't care about anyone's plots or characters at all. Maybe it got better after I quit, or it was too slow a burn, dunno.


----------



## Connery (Dec 31, 2020)

Mambi said:


> I tried to get into it, but even after 6 episodes I just wasn't feeling it, and normally I like good sci-fi.
> 
> Can't explain why it didn't grab me...all the elements I like were there but something just bored me show to show. I found by the end of what I was watching, I just honestly didn't care about anyone's plots or characters at all. Maybe it got better after I quit, or it was too slow a burn, dunno.


Tbh, it's definitely a slow burn. Imo, the second season is really where it all gets interesting, with a good spike in the second half of S3 and the whole of S4, end included (oof!).

I really love it for its realistic style tbh, but now as you say it, there really isn't a whole lot of character progression - or maybe just enough to keep it close to reality


----------



## Toasty9399 (Dec 31, 2020)

Connery said:


> I love this series beyond anything that's good for me - are there any peeps out here who feel the same? ;w;
> 
> Also, rip Miller.


Rocinante best ship


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 31, 2020)

One of my favourite TV shows, ever. I binged it twice. Might even read the books.


----------



## Connery (Dec 31, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> One of my favourite TV shows, ever. I binged it twice. Might even read the books.


Omg ikr? Been considering to do it but I don't wanna spoil the series for me because it's soooo gooood :C


----------



## WitherSDL (Jan 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> I tried to get into it, but even after 6 episodes I just wasn't feeling it, and normally I like good sci-fi.
> 
> Can't explain why it didn't grab me...all the elements I like were there but something just bored me show to show. I found by the end of what I was watching, I just honestly didn't care about anyone's plots or characters at all. Maybe it got better after I quit, or it was too slow a burn, dunno.


It's a slow burn show...  It's honestly the best sci-fi series I've ever seen, and I've seen a lot.  Amos in particular is a fucking amazing character / actor.

"You're not that the guy.  I'm that guy."


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Jan 6, 2021)

Totally love that show, I like the lower tech space setting, where the lack of artificial gravity really plays into the plot well.

And the setup for prejudices between Earth, Mars and the Belt just show how people will carry their prejudices pretty much anywhere. Though it seems like the Belters were just complaining all the time about how hard done by they were.



WitherSDL said:


> Amos in particular is a fucking amazing character / actor.
> 
> "You're not that the guy. I'm that guy."



Yes Amos is probably the best character in the show, though I think Alex was a close second.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 7, 2021)

I like Amos, but Holden is my favorite despite his naivete. 

The series in general is one of my favorite space operas because it focuses on human characters and issues. The science is a bit iffy, but it still says somewhat consistent. I'd recommend the books for sure.


----------



## MagnusLucra (Jan 17, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I like Amos, but Holden is my favorite despite his naivete.
> 
> The series in general is one of my favorite space operas because it focuses on human characters and issues. The science is a bit iffy, but it still says somewhat consistent. I'd recommend the books for sure.



Amos is my primary motivation for watching this show.
While I don't relate to him myself, he's the kind of friend I like to have, and he reminds me of so many of my college bros.

Besides that I'm waiting for an Elon Musk cameo or Easter egg.
That would make my day.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 17, 2021)

I haven't seen it, but my dad absolutely loves it


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Jan 17, 2021)

MagnusLucra said:


> Besides that I'm waiting for an Elon Musk cameo or Easter egg.
> That would make my day.


They had Adam Savage on the expanse at one point, so I don't see why they couldn't have Elon Musk.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 17, 2021)

MagnusLucra said:


> Amos is my primary motivation for watching this show.
> While I don't relate to him myself, he's the kind of friend I like to have, and he reminds me of so many of my college bros.
> 
> Besides that I'm waiting for an Elon Musk cameo or Easter egg.
> That would make my day.


I heard Jeff Bezos is a fan of the series and was instrumental in saving it.


----------



## MagnusLucra (Jan 17, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I heard Jeff Bezos is a fan of the series and was instrumental in saving it.


Ah, well I don't think they'll get Elon then. xD


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm wondering what they are going to do for the final season. Will they adapt all the remaining books or just Babylon's Ashes? Maybe they'll have a new series for the remaining three books?


----------



## WitherSDL (Jan 21, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I heard Jeff Bezos is a fan of the series and was instrumental in saving it.


That just makes me thing anything that comes from it is gonna suck >.<  Hope for the best though!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 22, 2021)

WitherSDL said:


> That just makes me thing anything that comes from it is gonna suck >.<  Hope for the best though!


The adaptation has been pretty decent so far and if anything, the handover from Syfy improved the production values. I'd recommend the series, but read the books first.


----------



## WitherSDL (Feb 12, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> The adaptation has been pretty decent so far and if anything, the handover from Syfy improved the production values. I'd recommend the series, but read the books first.


Glad to hear.  Some of my other friends have said similar things too.  I definitely need to get caught up.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 22, 2021)

I haven't read the books but I love the series! Amos is my favorite character by far.


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 15, 2021)

My dad likes it. I'm not sure how I feel about it


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

i'm confused.

which expanse series is this refering to?


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 16, 2021)

My fiance watched the whole thing, I kind of lost interest just because I'm not really into space/sci fi genre.  But, I loved that older woman with the gravely voice.  I want to be her when I grow up.


----------



## Kailirian (Apr 18, 2021)

Chrisjen Avasarala is such a queen!
But it's a shame that it's going to end so soon, I was hoping they did a season per book. But now I'm hoping it doesn't end badly.


----------

